# Green Terror has cuts with fungus growing



## DaveBeck (Apr 17, 2008)

hello,
just joined the forum and in need of your help!

I have a female(well i think as she lays eggs) GT and she isnt doing to good.
she has lost her appitite and is just staying in the same place in the tank. i noticed a cut on her head from where she had swam into rocks during a fight with my orange parrot, and its gone down hill from then.
she has fungus(white cotton wool) growing in the cuts.

*** tried using a fungus remover in the tank and nothing has happened yet.

what should i do next and how often should i 25% change water during the medication cycle.

Any help welcome as she's my favourite and dont want to lose her

:thumb:


----------



## DaveBeck (Apr 17, 2008)

just to add my tank is 30 gallon.
i have a parrot,texas and gold strain 1 plec and 2 mini convicts.
i 25% water change weekly.
my water tests are fine(by fine i mean they come inbetween where the fish shop said they should). temp is 23/4 degrees.

i add tap conditioner when water is changed and also filter activator(bacterialife)

*** been using protozin for the fungus


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

How big is the GT? GT's need at least a 55 Gallon tank by themselves as they get larger.

As to why it isn't helping I would imagine she's stressed from the confines. Also how long have you been medicating the tank?


----------



## DaveBeck (Apr 17, 2008)

she is only 3" - 4" big.
been treating for week now
here is a pic. its pretty bad as its done by phone
http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd49 ... C00285.jpg


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You really, really need to get those fish into a much larger tank. As they mature, things are only going to get worse, and the stress in the tank isn't going to aid in solving any health issues.

What are the exact water parameters on the tank? (a bit confused by the "in between" statement!)

Did you witness the fight and injury, or is this what you assume happened?

I think you're dealing with a bacterial infection here, rather than a fungal infection.

I would use erythromycin (Maracyn). Should it begin to worsen, add Maracyn II in with the daily dose of Maracyn. Lots of water changes will help, as well.

But you've really got to get them in a larger tank, soon...You're going to have lots of injuries and health problems if you don't, and eventually you'll have just one survivor.

Kim


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

What kind of infection it is specifically I can't help you with, I'm sure a more knowledgeable person will respond to this. But I do know that you have a rather large problem with your stock list.


----------



## DaveBeck (Apr 17, 2008)

oh dear, she's going to kill me. only just got this tank 5 months ago

the fish dont seem cramped and have their own patch each and are active. how big tank are we talking about then?

*** never heard of this treatment maracyn, can i get it in the UK?

my water readings were:
nitrit 0.1mg/l
ammonia 0
ph 7.0
nitrat 22mg/l

nitrat is high as i did a 45% change today. i think this seems to be the problem then.

shall i keep changing water daily now to keep this down

i saw the fish fighting and the GT tried swimming between some rocks and cut her head.

funds arent really availiable at present but i dont want to give fish away just to buy them back again when i buy a new tank.

thanks for responding

just to add i have an internal and external filter


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

As stated earlier, the GT needs a 55G of her/his own.

The convicts would probably be okay in the 30G.

The parrotfish doesn't belong in with these guys at all. It's ill prepared to defend itself against the aggression the GT and the Texas will have once they mature.

They won't wait for you to get a larger tank, unfortunately. I would remove everything except the convicts.

Your water is a problem, but it's not your only problem. That area on the GT's head is infected. You do need to clean up the water before adding meds.

Maracyn is erythromycin, an antibiotic. Not sure if you can get it or not, but if you can't, try finding one of the sulfa based antibiotics.

You want the nitrite and ammonia to be zero before you start adding meds, and you will need to monitor it closely. Feed sparingly, and squeeze in as many water changes as possible.

But the best thing you can do for them is rehome them once the GT is well. :thumb:

Kim


----------



## DaveBeck (Apr 17, 2008)

i seem to have been mislead when i got this tank. fish shop said it will be fine and being not to clued up i excepted there advice.

The convicts are less than an inch long so them by themselves will look a little silly imo for now.

i think i will rehome/get store credit with my gold strain and texas and parrot and try and nurse the GT better while saving for a bigger tank.

thanks for help


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's a good idea, DaveBeck!

And don't feel bad...We've all been misled by an LFS at one time or another.

Kim


----------

